# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Παπαγάλος Σενεγάλης

## CyberPanos

Καλησπέρα, ενδιαφέρομαι για αγορα ενός παπαγάλου Σενεγάλης μηπως γνωρίζεται σε τι τιμες κυμαίνονται ; **************

----------


## Efthimis98

Οι τιμες κυμαίνονται απο 300-600 νομιζω!Για αγρια πτηνα παντως!
Για ημερα δεν ξερω....κανα 100σταρη πιο ψηλα υποθετω οτι θα ειναι!  :Happy:

----------


## CyberPanos

Ενδιαφέρομαι για ήμερο, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## oasis

παλια,τις χρυσες εποχες , οι τιμες για ημερα ηταν 400-450. επεσαν στα 300 και τελευταια εχω δει και αρκετα πουλια στα 150! . σε καμια περιπτωση δεν αγοραζουμε αγρια πουλια εκτος αν εννοειτε πουλια ταισμενα απο τους γονεις.

----------


## jk21

θα παρακαλεσω για πολλοστη φορα πριν να ανοιγουμε καποιο θεμα ,ειδικα αν ειμαστε νεα μελη ,να εχουμε υποψην μας τους κανονες που πριν λιγο ειχαμε αποδεχθει κατα την εγγραφη μας στο φορουμ 

*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ καλως ορισες ! ελπιζω στην κατανοηση σου !

----------


## CyberPanos

Καλησπέρα, προσπαθώ να σε κατανοήσω όσο μπορώ,που και τι ακριβώς παραβίασα? μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός απόλυτα... απλώς ενδιαφέρομαι για το συγκεκριμένο είδος και θέλω να μάθω κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με αυτό,δεν ζητώ να μου χαρίσουν κάτι ουτε κάποιο είδος συναλλαγής με κανέναν(προφανώς σε αυτό αναφέρεσαι)
P.S: Είμαι ο χρήστης digitaltiger παρακολουθώ το forum γύρω στα 3 χρόνια περίπου, απλά στο συγκεκριμενο λογαριασμό έχω διαφορετικό εμαιλ και εχω ξεχάσει τον κωδικό με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να τον ανακτήσω, αλλά δεν με πηραζει,i can live with it.. :Happy0062: 
Παιδιά θα ημουν ευγνώμων σε όποιον θα μπορούσε να μου στηλει σε π.μ κάποια λίστα με εκτροφεις στους οποίους θα μπορούσα να απευθυνθώ
Ευχαριστώ για την συμμετοχή σας
Φιλικά πάντα

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ θα δουμε τι μπορει να κανουμε με τον κωδικο ωστε να ανακτησεις τον κανονικο σου λογαριασμο .νομιζω μπορει να γινει με αυτοματη αποστολη νεου κωδικου στο e mail που ειχες δηλωσει  


απο κει και περα ο κανονας που διαβασες εχει εκτος απο Α και Β που σε αυτο που εσβησα γινοταν παραβιαση ,εστω και αθελα σου .

----------


## georgepapa

Εγω τον δικο μου τον εχω παρει 270 ΕΥΡΩ πριν απο εναμιση χρονο περιπου ειναι 2 χρονων ημιαγριοσ αλλα ειμαι παρα πολυ ικανοποιημενοσ πουλι για σπιτι.....

----------


## CyberPanos

Προφανώς εγινε άθελά μου δεν είχα καποιον τέτοιο σκοπό, ζητώ συγνώμη.

----------


## jk21

ημουν σιγουρος ... ετσι κι αλλιως απο τοτε που ειχες να μπεις καποια πραγματα στους κανονες δεν ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια .επισης καλως ή ΚΑΚΩΣ οταν γραφομαστε σε φορουμ ,υπογραφουμε κανονες που δεν διαβαζουμε και τοσο καλα (εβαλα ενικο πληθυντικο ... ) 

κανενα προβλημα ,προχωραμε !

----------


## Efthimis98

> παλια,τις χρυσες εποχες , οι τιμες για ημερα ηταν 400-450. επεσαν στα 300 και τελευταια εχω δει και αρκετα πουλια στα 150! . σε καμια περιπτωση δεν αγοραζουμε αγρια πουλια εκτος αν εννοειτε πουλια ταισμενα απο τους γονεις.



Οταν λεμε αγρια πιστευω οτι ολοι εννοουμε ταισμενα απο τους γονεις και οχι πιασμενα απο την φυση!  :Happy:

----------

